# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeerpillen kopen

## afvallen

ik zou graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij

----------


## ik ben nieuw hierrr

> ik zou ook graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij


eeej ik heb laatst (ook voor het eerst) pillen gekocht die de stoelgang verbeteren enzo en ze helpen best goed. ik heb ze gekocht bij de eurodrogist voor 4.95 euro
groetjes

----------


## ik...nieuw =)

luister  :Stick Out Tongue:  neeh..ma ik heb der ook gekocht voor 4.95
maar se sijn heel schadelijk... pak niet TE gevaarlijke...en pak nooit teveel!!!... mjah meer kan ik er niet over seggen he...het is jouw lichaam...maarpas tog op met die dingen al seg ik het zelf...

xx me.

----------


## afvallen

> luister  neeh..ma ik heb der ook gekocht voor 4.95
> maar se sijn heel schadelijk... pak niet TE gevaarlijke...en pak nooit teveel!!!... mjah meer kan ik er niet over seggen he...het is jouw lichaam...maarpas tog op met die dingen al seg ik het zelf...
> 
> xx me.


zal ik doen hoor  :Wink:  ik vind alleen dat ze niet heel erg goed helpen (wel beetje maar niet mega goed ofzoow) dus misschien ga ik chroom pillen kopen. ma dat weet ik nog niet helemaal zeker  :Wink:  groetjes, mij

----------


## Pientje

> zal ik doen hoor  ik vind alleen dat ze niet heel erg goed helpen (wel beetje maar niet mega goed ofzoow) dus misschien ga ik chroom pillen kopen. ma dat weet ik nog niet helemaal zeker  groetjes, mij


Als je geen last hebt met de stoelgang, moet je er gewoon afblijven.
Afvallen doe je door beter te eten en meer te sporten, niet door pillen te slikken.
Laxeerpillen brengen ook gevaren met zich mee. Je kunt er een luie darm van krijgen en dat wens ik je echt niet toe.

Denk na voor je iets gaat slikken...op je 14e is dat eigenlijk buitengewoon dom.

----------


## PrisC

> eeej ik heb laatst (ook voor het eerst) pillen gekocht die de stoelgang verbeteren enzo en ze helpen best goed. ik heb ze gekocht bij de eurodrogist voor 4.95 euro
> groetjes



Kan je ze ook bij en apotheek kopen,,?
alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## anoom

> ik zou ook graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij


Meisje,

Ik heb geen informatie over laxeerpillen! Maar lees het boek "Radeloos" eens van Carry Slee.. Daarin loopt het helemaal verkeerd af! Ik las jouw situatie en dacht er meteen aan. Je bent 1.69m en weegt maar 50! Dat is helemaal niet veel! Je kan niet te dik zijn, geloof mij nou maar.. Het is onzekerheid! Doordat je je onzeker voelt, wil je afvallen om zekerder te worden.. Maar pas op he! Je bent niet te dik, het is een evrzinsel! Maar afvallen doe je echt het vest door gevariërd te eten en veel water te drinken! Ook sporten hoort erbij! Dat is jouw sleutel tot succes! Als je toch van plan bent aan pillen te beginnen, doe het met mate en houd jezelf onder controle!

Groetjes mij!

----------


## Pientje

> Als je toch van plan bent aan pillen te beginnen, doe het met mate en houd jezelf onder controle!
> 
> Groetjes mij!


Dat is een dom advies.
Eerst raad je het haar ten sterkste af en daarna mag ze het met mate doen. Je hebt het tegen hele jonge mensen, controle is niet aan de orde!

Meiden: als jullie echt denken dat laxeerpillen jullie problemen gaan oplossen, ga dan eerst eens langs de huisarts.
Die mag niets zeggen tegen jullie ouders, dus daar hoef je je alvast geen zorgen over te maken.
Als je maar 50 kilo weegt en je vind jezelf nog steeds te zwaar, dan heb je hulp nodig. Dat klinkt negatief, maar dat is het niet.
Jong zijn in deze tijd is best moeilijk. Je moet zoveel. Studeren, leuk eruit zien, presteren.
Ga gewoon eens langs de huisarts, of praat met de vertrouwenspersoon van school. De kindertelefoon kan je misschien ook helpen.

Veel succes!

----------


## lin

je hebt ook thee die laxerend werkt... bij de kruitvat staan ze bij de kruiden. De thee is van kneipp classic.. die zijn niet zo schadelijk en het valt niet op dat je et drinkt. 

X

----------


## Pientje

> je hebt ook thee die laxerend werkt... bij de kruitvat staan ze bij de kruiden. De thee is van kneipp classic.. die zijn niet zo schadelijk en het valt niet op dat je et drinkt. 
> 
> X


Ja, ga elkaar nog adviezen geven ook nog. Als je minderjarig bent, oftewel in de groei, dan moet je fijn van dit soort middelen afblijven. Los je problemen op een andere manier op ipv je gezondheid op het spel te zetten.

----------


## An0niempje

Hoi..

Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar, ben 1.77 en ik weeg 52 kilo's maar ik vind mezelf nog veels te dik en wil graag aan laxeermiddelen komen maar ben bang voor de reactie van zo'n uhm..

----------


## Den=)

Hoo0wii,,

ik ben een meisjj van 14 jaar 162 klein en 54.5 kilo's dik..!!!!!!!! ik was afgevallen tot de 51 maar t zit er weer aan  :Frown:  
heb zoveel last van vreetbuie en slik dus laxeermiddelen om me minder schuldig te v0elen  :Frown:  maar ik wil ze niet gebruiken.. dus m0et ik van die vreetbuie af..!! 
help ..!!!

----------


## Den=)

zal best kunnen dat t niet zwaar is.. maar ik ben dik en dus wil ik zoiezo 50 wegen :P t0en ik 51 wo0g v0elde me ik stukken beter..!!!
Dus,, als mensen tips hebben tegen vreetbuie..?!?!?!

liefs, Den

----------


## michelle

> je hebt ook thee die laxerend werkt... bij de kruitvat staan ze bij de kruiden. De thee is van kneipp classic.. die zijn niet zo schadelijk en het valt niet op dat je et drinkt. 
> 
> X


heeft dit het zelfde effect?

----------


## Den=)

@ Michelle,,
wel een beetjj,, v0lgens mij is t iets minder sterk.. dat weet ik niet zeker eigelijk.. je z0u t m0eten pr0bere :P ik m0et o0k weer halen..

----------


## Hopeloos meisj

Heeyy ,
Ben j te dikk als j 1.70 bent en 61,8 kilo weegt ?!
Ik wil ook grag laxeer pillen gaan kopen ik weet alleen niet waar en of het heelschadelijk is ?!
Ik vind mezelf namelijk egt te dik eerst viel het wel mee maar door de scheiding vn me ouders ben ik veel meer snoep en chocolade gaan eten en nu pas ik haast niet meer in mijn broeken xS xS ik ben daar egt niet blij mee want ik krijg al zovaak te horne dat ik dik ben en als ik der met vriendinne over praat zeggen ze van je bent helemaal nite dik of maar dta valt tog reuze mee ze begrijpen het geowoon niet en ik wil gewoOn naar het zwermbad kunne gaan dese zomer dus.. Zal het verstandig zij om ze te gaan slikken of niet ?! Groetjes ene hopeloos meisje

----------


## Den=)

*@Hopelo0s meisjj,,
Volgens je BMii ben je niet te dik..! Maar dat ben ik o0k niet en tja,, het gaat er gewo0n 0m h0e je het beste in je vel zit t0ch..???
Vriendinne van mij zeggen o0k niet dat ik dik ben..! ik ben "normaal"... 

Verstandig is het natuurlijk niet 0m ze te slikken  mja,, je valt er eigelijk niet veel van af .. Maar ik slik het als ik te veel heb gegeten..! dat scheeld wel..!!!
ik heb laatst 0ntzettend veel gegeten..! maar ik was zelfs 0.4 afgevallen 0mdat ik 10 lax had geslikt.. Die dag daarna zat er wel 0.2 bij..! maar ik ben do0r de lax niet aangek0men..!
Tis dus meer,, je valt er niet van af maar je kan SOMS vo0rk0men aantek0men..*

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou alleen geen 10 laxeerpillen nemen.... Is een beetje veel. Wat ook kan helpen is niet iedere dag op de weegschaal te gaan staan. Tuurlijk weeg je meer als je veel gegeten hebt! Een deel van die voeding is gewoon je lijf nog niet uit, en dat komt er dan op de weegschaal bij. Dat is geen gewicht van je lichaam! Als je er dan echt zo bang voor bent om aan te komen, ga dan de dag nadat je veel gegeten hebt een half uurtje fietsen ofzo. (als je toch al fietst iedere dag, rij dan een stukje om) Dat helpt echt al genoeg. Is niet slecht voor je lijf. Je versterkt je spieren, verbetert je bloedsomloop, vermindert (de kans op) cellulite.... Laxeerpillen moet je echt niet nemen...

Trouwens, om even terug te komen op de eerste post. Ik ben ook 1.69, ik weeg nu 52 kilo, en ik vind mezelf zooo perfect dun! Ik heb een hele tijd meer gewogen (verkeerde pil voor mij, woog met diane 59 kilo, moest ook wel goed opletten wat ik at. Nu heb ik een andere pil (Yasmin) en ik heb dus een veel lager gewicht, en kan lekker eten!) Enne, met die 52 kilo....zit ik in maatje 34... Kleiner is er niet hoor meiden. Kijk maar is eerder naar je kledingmaat. Dat is een goede graadmeter voor je gewicht ;-) Dunner dan 34/36 moet je niet worden (36 is niet vetter dan 34, maar meestal gewoon door een andere bouw, bredere heupbotten enzo), kleinere kleren zijn niet te koop, dus als je in 34/36 zit, heb je een prima gewicht!

----------


## Den=)

ik zit in 36/38.. dus ..  :Wink:  
maar als ik 1 lax neem werkt t niet meer  :Frown:  dus drm nam ik er 10..
Mja,, tis o0k 0ngez0nd en ik weet dat ik beter niet elke dag kan wegen maar ik weeg me s0chtends 2x
smiddags 3x en sav0nds 2x..
Dus mindstends 7x..! en vaak n0g wat tussendo0r .. ben verslaafd aan dat ding...

----------


## Den=)

Mijn lichaam is vet.. en tis me lief..! ik heb er maar1..! dus ik wil ervo0r z0rgen dat ie dun w0rdt..! l0gisch..?
Ik wil een mo0ii lichaam en ik acepteer me wel als ik 10 kil0w minder ben..!
t0en ik 3 kil0w minder wo0g dan dit (ben aangek0me helaaz :Frown: ) beg0n ik mijn liichaam m0oiier te vinden en ik was zeker!! eindelijk durfde ik iemand vo0rbij te fietsen of langs te l0pen..
Ik wil me zeker en mo0ii v0elen in mijn lichaam! en daarvo0r m0et ik wat 0ver hebben..!

----------


## soetje

> Mijn lichaam is vet.. en tis me lief..! ik heb er maar1..! dus ik wil ervo0r z0rgen dat ie dun w0rdt..! l0gisch..?
> Ik wil een mo0ii lichaam en ik acepteer me wel als ik 10 kil0w minder ben..!
> t0en ik 3 kil0w minder wo0g dan dit (ben aangek0me helaaz) beg0n ik mijn liichaam m0oiier te vinden en ik was zeker!! eindelijk durfde ik iemand vo0rbij te fietsen of langs te l0pen..
> Ik wil me zeker en mo0ii v0elen in mijn lichaam! en daarvo0r m0et ik wat 0ver hebben..!


hoi Den,

Hoeveel weeg je dan eigenlijk?

----------


## Den=)

54*schaam*
Ik was van 58 tot 51 afgevallen maar eeh.. ik v0elde me dun enz0w.. en t0en ging ik eten.. t0en kreeg ik eetbuie en tja...  :Frown:  de hele maand mei heb ik l0pen eten..!!!
Wadan..???

----------


## soetje

Nou Den, dit betekent dat je NIET dik of VET bent, dit is toch een geestelijke probleem. Ik zou zeggen geniet van je leven.

----------


## Den=)

> Nou Den, dit betekent dat je NIET dik of VET bent, dit is toch een geestelijke probleem. Ik zou zeggen geniet van je leven.


Whaha,, Thx  :Wink:  maaree.. ik ben vandaag weer vo0r dik uitgemaakt 0p scho0l .. en ik denk altijd na over eten.. h0eveel cals zitten er in dit..? k0m ik aan als ik dat eet..? k kan er niiet mee st0ppe.. s0ms heb ik van die aanvallen dat ik niets meer durf te eten enz0w.. echt iriitant..
nja,, echt b0eiiend dit  :Wink:

----------


## soetje

> Whaha,, Thx  maaree.. ik ben vandaag weer vo0r dik uitgemaakt 0p scho0l .. en ik denk altijd na over eten.. h0eveel cals zitten er in dit..? k0m ik aan als ik dat eet..? k kan er niiet mee st0ppe.. s0ms heb ik van die aanvallen dat ik niets meer durf te eten enz0w.. echt iriitant..
> nja,, echt b0eiiend dit


Nou diegene die jouw uitgemaakt heeft voor dik is blind of jaloers. Ik zou echt niets van aantrekken. Je moet sterk staan in je schoenen, want leven is harder dan paar pubers die je schelden. Als je met dit onderwerp niet kan omgaan kan dit in toekomst grotere problemen veroorzaken (ik lijk nu wel op een psycholoog :Frown: ) maar wat ik wil zeggen GENIET VAN JE LEVEN!

----------


## Den=)

:Wink:  whaha,, thx psych0h  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## fietje

> ik zou ook graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij


1.69? en 50 kg? te dik?! ik ben 20, ook 1.69m en weeg 66!!, ik hebt 56 gewogen, maar moest van mn dokter terug beginnen eten, omdat ik gwn te zwak en te mager was, mn gezicht begin intevallen.. hoe kan je nu in godsnaam te dik zijn?!

----------


## soetje

> 1.69? en 50 kg? te dik?! ik ben 20, ook 1.69m en weeg 66!!, ik hebt 56 gewogen, maar moest van mn dokter terug beginnen eten, omdat ik gwn te zwak en te mager was, mn gezicht begin intevallen.. hoe kan je nu in godsnaam te dik zijn?!


hoi 

Ze zijn ook niet dik, alleen hen zelfbeeld is behoorlijk beschadigd waardoor ze niet meer helder kunnen nadenken en ook niet willen nadenken. Zo straffen ze zichzelf over verleden en/of heden is gebeurt.

toch?

----------


## Flowerchild

Dit lijkt wel een pro-anorexia site.
Ik vraag me af of het de bedoeling is van dit forum dat mensen elkaar verder in de sh*t helpen.

----------


## Mirr

ik wil graag laxeerpillen kopen, maar ik weet niet waar ik die moet kopen bijv. bij drogist of apotheek gaan ze dan geen vragen stellen?
xxx :Embarrassment:

----------


## Den=)

eeeeh right..

----------


## Den=)

Mijn bmi is nu 20.45
En ik wil zoiezo onder de 20!!
met 45 is t 16.73.. Dat wil ik o0k behalen..
Maar nu beginnen mijn buie meer op BED te lijken *schaamt zich heel erg..* kut eten

----------


## -Rosa

Moet je dat bij de balie vragen? of staat het gewoon ergens in een van die kasten? En krijg je het dan wel mee? :O een beetje verdacht als een meisje rond de 14 laxeerpillen koopt vind je niet? Hoe hebben jullie het allemaal gedaan?

Groetjes!

----------


## Pientje

> luister  neeh..ma ik heb der ook gekocht voor 4.95
> maar se sijn heel schadelijk... pak niet TE gevaarlijke...en pak nooit teveel!!!... mjah meer kan ik er niet over seggen he...het is jouw lichaam...maarpas tog op met die dingen al seg ik het zelf...
> 
> xx me.


Lieverd, er is niks mis met je lijf, maar met je hoofdje.
Zoek een leuk vriendje en kijk eens om je heen hoeveel mensen om je geven.
Dik zijn is niet het probleem, of je moet 100 kilo wegen.

----------


## -Rosa

> Lieverd, er is niks mis met je lijf, maar met je hoofdje.
> Zoek een leuk vriendje en kijk eens om je heen hoeveel mensen om je geven.
> Dik zijn is niet het probleem, of je moet 100 kilo wegen.



Ik vind het lief van je dat je zo bezorgt bent maar ik ben niet van plan om er heel veel te slikken, het gaat ook om dat ik laatst aan de diaree was, en toen heb ik een week niet gepoept  :EEK!:  :$ dat is een beetje raar dus vandaar wil ik ze graag kopen.

Kan je ze bij de Tuinen, kruidvat of de etos kopen?

xxgroetjes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gwenix

heej ik koop ze gewoon bij de kruidvat :Wink: 
er zijn hier echt veel mensen die ertegen zijn dat ben ik niet gewend. op de meeste sites steunen ze elkaar gewoon.
mja ik moet toegeven laxeerpillen slikken is niet echt DE oplossing maar het helpt wel :Wink: 
ik zit er nu iets van 4~5 maanden aan vast.. en ik ben al 7 kilo afgevallen :Big Grin: 
maar jah kijk ik slik er ook echt f*cking veel op 1 dag... eerst niet maar op een gegeven moment kreeg ik ruzie met mijn ouders...die nu op het punt staan om de scheiden en toen had ik het helemaal gehad.. ik had er toen 10 op 1 dag op... en nu zit ik aan 6~7 op 1 dag :$ ik weet het heel slecht maar het is heel moeilijk om te stoppen
dat wat derana had geschreven.. misschien geloof je het niet maar klopt wel soort van. Je moet er eigenlijk nooit mee beginnen.. mijn vriendin is erachter gekomen en de concierge op mijn school ook. nu moet ik elke week met de schoolmaatschappelijk werkster op school praten heel KUT maar jah ze denkt nu dat ik gestopt ben maar dat is niet zo. Mijn vriendin zit er op te letten dat ik wel eet dus neem ik nu elke dag een appel mee naar school, heel gezond en er zitten niet zoveel cal. in.
ik wil graag weten wat andere mensen hiet van denken. ik ben blij dat ik niet echt gestopt ben want vergeleken met jullie ben ik echt dik!! zeker nu voel ik me zo iedereen hier is 1.67 en weegt 50 of minder :O
ik ben 1,80 en weeg 65!!! dus ik voel me echt dik... ik woog wel eerst bijna 70 dus dat was helemaal een ramp! mijn ouders hebben het wel weer bijgelegt maar ik ben bang dat ze toch gaan scheiden.
maar jah... ik hoop dat ik wat reacties krijg
Kus
Gwenix

----------


## -Rosa

Ik gebruikte ze ook, maar nu ik er eventjes mee gestopt ben
kan ik opeens niet meer poepen  :EEK!:  al een week lang niet..
Alleen als ik echt heel veel gegeten heb dan slik ik er 3
Naar school neem ik alleen 1 appel mee en mn ouders maken zich wel zorgen om me maar als hun er bij zijn doe ik net alsof ik gewoon veel eet :P maar goed, wat eten jullie allemaal op 1 dag dan?

xxx Rosa

----------


## meisje**

> ik zou ook graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij


ik ben ook 1.69 m en ben 13 jr en weeg ook 50
ik heb ze gwn by ut kruidvat gekocht en kreeg ze gwn mee 30 stuks maar 1,65
gwn van kruidvat huismerk moet je bij de kassa vragen die verkoopsters zegge er gwn niks van en als ze wat zegge moet je zegge dat je vader of moeder of broer of zus ziek is en dat jij ze ff moest halen ( mij is nog nooit gevraagd waarvoor ik ze kocht !!!) xxx my .

----------


## meisje**

> ik wil graag laxeerpillen kopen, maar ik weet niet waar ik die moet kopen bijv. bij drogist of apotheek gaan ze dan geen vragen stellen?
> xxx



by kruidvat doe ik ut gwn aan balie vrage niemand die er wat over zegt ! voor 30 pille betaal je maar 1,65  :Smile:  maar als je echt wil afvalle moet je gwn vinger in je keel steke [ doe ik ook en dat werkt beter] xx

----------


## meisje**

ik heb vraagje : ik heb nu laxeerpillen gekocht maar durf ze niet te slikken  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  ik weet dat ik een watje ben maar k durf ut echt niet
alleen vinger in mn keel .  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  weet iemand hoe ut 't beste moet ?

----------


## meisje**

> Hoi..
> 
> Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar, ben 1.77 en ik weeg 52 kilo's maar ik vind mezelf nog veels te dik en wil graag aan laxeermiddelen komen maar ben bang voor de reactie van zo'n uhm..


 hee je bent 1.77 m en 52 kg dat is zo FK niet te veel juist eerder te weinig joh echt waar k ben serieus hr !!!!!!!!! ik ben 1.69 en weeg 50 !!!!!!!
en jy ben veel langer dan mij dus jy mag wel 58 ofso wege denk ik 
ik heb laxeer pillen maar durf ze niet in te nemen ik ben bang dat ik op school opeens onwijs aan de diaree ga enso .

----------


## rochie13

ik bedoel bij de kruidvat dan van een of andere kruiden staan ze ofzow...
en trouwens jullie zijn allemaal hartstikee gezond kijk mij ik ben 13 weeg 73kilo en ben 1.72 lang nou...

----------


## meisje**

ik kon die thee nyt vinde  :Frown:  maar ik wil stoppe mt die pille

----------


## rochie13

dat begrijp ik maar kan je niet iest van de kindertelefoon bellen dat is toch anoniem en om hulp vargen als je er vanaf wil komen want ik begrijp het wel!! want ik zou het ook willen!!

----------


## meisje**

in die kruidvat by my staat die thee nytt :S alleen een homeapatisch gbeure alleen daar begin ik maar nyt aan :P

----------


## meisje**

k ben weer aangekomen  :Frown:  t moet er weer af maar kan soms egt nyt stoppe met eten wel een een eeibui echt irri weeg nu 52 !  :Frown:  als dat nyt te veel is weet ik t ook nytmeer

----------


## rebecca!

heej! ik wil ook laxeerpillen! ik heb voor de darmen buscopan gekregen is dat ook een laxeermiddel? ik kan het nergens vinden of het er één is:s en in het kruidvat welke middelen zijn dan de beste???
tanks! tink tin...

----------


## meisje**

ik zou dr als ik jou was gwn helemaal nyt aan beginne je kan beter gezond afvalle ik zit aan die pille en t is geen pretje 

mn msn in [email protected]

----------


## JS(L)

ik wil die pillen ook wel proberen maar helpt het egt voor je vet? of raak je meer alleen gewicht kwijt??

----------


## lien_xx

> Als je geen last hebt met de stoelgang, moet je er gewoon afblijven.
> Afvallen doe je door beter te eten en meer te sporten, niet door pillen te slikken.
> Laxeerpillen brengen ook gevaren met zich mee. Je kunt er een luie darm van krijgen en dat wens ik je echt niet toe.
> 
> Denk na voor je iets gaat slikken...op je 14e is dat eigenlijk buitengewoon dom.


Ik ben 13.. ik ben 1.58 en weeg 51!!
Dat is dus echt te veel.. ik ben ook best flink..
ik heb vanmiddag laxeerpillen gekocht: (kruidvat, 30pillen 1.65 euro)

Ik heb om kwart voor 6 een geslikt.. ik merk nog niets..
Ik wil gewoon wat slanker worden..

----------


## d/c

Ik heb ze ook gekocht :Smile:  precies dezelfde. 
maar ik merk het wel ik slik er 2per dag en dit is de 4de dag. 
er staat datje ze maar 3 dagen mag slikken maar ik ga nog even door.
idd. ik wil ook gewoon wat slanker worden..

----------


## Hna

hee,,
ik be 1.73 en weeg iets van 70n kg.
ik schaam me er egt voor en ik kan me eigenlijk
nooit aan een dieet houden. 
daarom ben ik waarschijnlijk van plan om laxeerpillen te kopen
maar weet iemand mischien of je die ook op het internet 
kan kopen.. het lijkt me zo voorlul om ze in een winkel vol met allemaal mensen te kopen
groetjes mij

----------


## Eliseee

hallo allemaal,
ik ben nieuw hier =) maar dat boeit niet echt =P
Ik wou even zeggen dat ik heel even die pillen slikte. Ik ben er mega snel mee gestopt omdat het een vreemd effect had...
Ik kreeg ontzettende buikpijn, was duizelig en viel vaak bijna flauw en had ook last van krampen. Als dat normaal is, dan hoeft het voor mij niet hoor.. 
Ik ben 14, 1.70 meter en weeg 55 kilo. Dit is toch een gezond gewicht..?
En volgens mij zijn die pillen echt heel erg slecht voor je lichaam.. echt heel slecht. 
Stop er dus gewoon mee, er zijn genoeg andere manieren om af te vallen!

xx. Elise

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb ook lax gebruikt, en moest dus in de bus naar school keihard naar de wc, woow dat was echt stressvol, dat is het nadeel! Je valt er snel mee af op korte termijn, maar daarna zit het er snel weer aan hoor, dat is letterlijk vet irritant.

----------


## anoniempiepie

Als het so slecht is waarom gebruikt iedereen het dan??
En hoe kan jj het dan in de winkel krijgen?
hallo mag ik een pakje laxeerpillen??
kijken ze jj dan niet raar aan?? en krijg jj dat gwn?

xx

----------


## anoniempiepie

wy vinden ons te dik en willen laxeer pillen gebruiken??
Maar krijg je dat zo maar in de winkel??
moet jj gwn dat vragen ofzo??
en word jj er echt dunner van??

xxx

----------


## Neo

Hey iedereen, Ik ben een meisje van 12 jaar en ik weet helemaal niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik ben heel klein (1.54) En ik weeg 47.. Veel te dik!!  :Mad:  
Ik ben echt heel erg boos op mezelf want ik kan gewoon niet afvallen!
Ik was vandaag met mijn vriendinnen gaan shoppen, en zij pasten al die leuke truitjes en ik moest van die stomme slobbertruien aan, zodat ze niet konden zien hoe ik eruit zag. En Bij gym houd ik bijn buik altijd in..
Jongens vinden mij ook maar niks.. Gewoon omdat ik dik ben.. Dus ik las een paar van jullie berichtjes door, en ik zag dat iemand zei dat je ze bij de kruitvat/trekplijster kon kopen. Denkje dat ze dat zomaar aan meisjes van 12 geven? stellen ze voor de rest geen vragen van: Wat wil je ermee doen? Ofzo. Zoja, wat moet ik dan zeggen? :Confused:  
Hebben die pillen Btw nog smaakjes ofzo? Ik heb echt hulp nodig want ik vind me echt te dik..

----------


## Agnes574

Neo,
Niet aan beginnen meisje,echt niet!
Je verliest er enkel vocht door wat tot uitdroging kan leiden en vet verlies je er echt niet mee...
Als je dan toch iets wilt nemen zou ik bij de drogist eens zoeken naar 'vetblokkers' of iets dergelijks...pillen die je tijdens of na het eten inneemt en die het grootste deel vet wat je binnenkrijgt 'vasthouden' en afdrijven...ikzelf gebruik daarvoor Appelazijn van Riemini...maar de drogist(in NL)vertelde mij een tijdje geleden dat dit produkt uit de markt gaat en er hiervoor iets nieuws komt!
Gewoon vragen aan je drogist...ze helpen je graag en kijken echt niet raar,maar blijf aub van de laxeerpillen af;uitdroging,luie darmen(waardoor je alleen maar dikker wordt)en zelfs beschadigingen aan je darmen en organen kunnen door het gebruik van laxeerpillen ontstaan!!!

Wees aub voorzichtig met wat je neemt!!!
Sterkte en succes
Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Laxeerpillen veroorzaken diarree...ik loop daar zelf nu al geruime tijd mee(en ik gebruik géén laxeermiddelen)en door die diarree neem je veel te weinig nodige voedingstoffen,vitaminen,mineralen ed op,waardoor je zwakker wordt en dat is allemaal écht helemaal niet gezond voor je lichaam...

Dus aub...wie denkt over het gaan gebruiken van laxeermiddelen of wie ze al neemt;stop er AUB mee! Breek je lichaam niet af,zorg voor een gezond lichaam!!!!

Zie mijn topic 'Misselijk' in de rubriek 'Maag- en Darmklachten'
Agnes

----------


## *Suzanne*

> ik zou graag willen weten waar je die laxeerpillen koopt. ik ben 14 jaar, 1.69 m lang en ik weeg 50. I vind mezelf egt veel te dik! ik zou ook graag van die pillen willen kopen maar ik ben bang dat ik ze niet meekrijg! groetjes, mij


Meid geloof me, je bent echt niet te dik. Het is echt geen goed idee om laxeerpillen te slikken, als je er eenmaal aan begonnen ben kom je er nooit meer vanaf! Niet doen dus ! Afvallen kan je ook op andere manieren doen, zoek gewoon op google, of koop desnoods het Sonja Bakker boek. Maar in jou geval is dat helemaal niet nodig want je bent slank genoeg!  :Wink:

----------


## *Suzanne*

> wy vinden ons te dik en willen laxeer pillen gebruiken??
> Maar krijg je dat zo maar in de winkel??
> moet jj gwn dat vragen ofzo??
> en word jj er echt dunner van??
> 
> xxx


Je word echt niet heel veel dunner van laxeerpillen! En als je wel dunner word en je stopt ermee zit het vet er zo weer aan ! En als je dan nog een beetje pech heb zit er nog meer aan dan je eerst had! En als je je echt te dik vind, Ga dan lekker samen sporten. Het is trouwens heel erg slecht om laxeerpillen te slikken, je kan er namelijk een luie darm van krijgen, dat is een chronische verstopping in je darm, dat houd dus in dat het een blijvende verstopping is waar je dus niet meer van af komt! Dus meid blijf gewoon van die pillen af  :Wink:  Dat is het beste voor jou en je lichaam! :Smile:

----------


## hellup

hai ik ben een meisje van 11 en ik wil laxeer pillen kopen maar ik weet niet waar

----------


## Nikky278

En waarom wil je ze kopen dan? Als het is om af te vallen, lees het bericht hier boven even, klopt helemaal. 

Xx

----------


## WendyK

laxeerpillen maken je darmen lui, je darmen wachten nml met werken totdat de volgende lading pillen er weer aan komt.

Ik heb in een slechte periode veel laxeerpillen genomen, en volgens de doktoren mag ik blij zijn dat ik geen stoma nodig heb gehad...

Willen jullie een stoma, zo'n zakje buiten je lichaam waar je poep in komt...koop dan vooral die laxeerpillen. Wil je dat niet...laat je lichaam dan gewoon zijn werk doen!

----------


## WendyK

ps; van laxeerpillen val je niet af...je verliest je darminhoud en vocht...maar dat zit er binnen 1 dag toch weer aan. Vet raak je er niet mee kwijt!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me volledig bij Wendy haar laatste 2 posten aan!!

Begin er niet mee;
Het helpt je niet te vermageren,enkel maar om je lichaam kapot te maken!
Er zijn genoeg andere manieren om gezond en goed af te vallen!!

Agnes

----------


## Neo

Hoi hoi..

Nu ik allez hier zo lees ben ik er idd wel tegen. Ik Probeer gewoon veel water te drinken en niet veel te eten. ik ben van 47 kilo naar 42 gegaan. Dus laxeerpillen doen niet al het werk, Dat doe je zelf  :Wink: 
XX

----------


## Agnes574

5 kilo kwijt????
Goed zeg!!!!!!!
Nu zorgen dat je niet té weinig gaat wegen hé?  :Wink: 

Grtjs Agnes
Ik 'lijn' ook door véél water te drinken en gewoon iets minder en gezonder te eten!
Nog altijd dé manier!

----------


## Justify

Lieve meiden, ik ben zelf pro ana en ik ben ontzettend TEGEN laxeermiddelen. Voor het afvallen werkt het TOTAAL niet, het drijft alleen vocht af en dus geen vet. Na een vreetbui heeft het geen zin, voordat je denkt dat je een vreetbui krijgt ook niet. Het werkt dus totaal niet om de kcal/vet uit je lichaam te halen. En als je laxeermiddelen gebruikt, zou je eigenlijk zelfs nog extra moeten drinken, dus die afgedreven vocht drink je er weer bij. 
Bovendien, denk je dat het er mooi uit ziet om een stoma te hebben? Of dat je voor de rest van je leven problemen hebt met naar het toilet gaan? En je kan niet zonder naar het toilet gaan en aangezien gezondheid meestal toch niet boeit: leuk zo'n opgezwollen buik omdat je niet kan 'poepen', alleen maar omdat je laxeermiddelen hebt gebruikt die NIET eens werken bij het afvallen. Nog voor niets schade toegebracht ook.

----------


## WendyK

@ Justify, hoe kan je jouw eigen grenzen kennen als je pro ana bent? De an stem overschreeuwt wsl jouw eigen stem....weet je echt wat de consequenties zijn vraag ik me af?!

----------


## Justify

> @ Justify, hoe kan je jouw eigen grenzen kennen als je pro ana bent? De an stem overschreeuwt wsl jouw eigen stem....weet je echt wat de consequenties zijn vraag ik me af?!


Dit is gewoon mijn eigen stem en ik wil gewoon terug naar mijn oude gewicht wat ook nog eens een gezond gewicht is. Toen ik dat oude gewicht had, deed ik totaal niets aan afvallen. Ik ben nog nooit ergens verslaafd aan geraakt en ik heb het nodige negatieve gedaan. Ik weet wat ik aan kan en heb sowieso een extreme zelfcontrole. Ik wil absoluut geen ondergewicht. Bovendien sinds ik met pro ana bezig ben, met het afvallen, gaat alles stukken beter in mijn leven. Ik heb weer een sociale kring, school gaat ontzettend goed. Dit is voor mij gewoon een weg om gelukkiger te worden. En ik weet dat er genoeg zijn die zichzelf verliezen, maar daar zal ik dus niet 1 van zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed gezegd en gelijk heb je Justify!!
Laat je niet ontmoedigen of raken door meningen van anderen,die totaal geen weet hebben van jouw situatie!!!
Zorg wel dat je idd géén ondergewicht krijgt en zorg goed voor jezelf én zéker ook voor je lichaam!!
Iedereen doet weleens dingen die misschien niet in het 'voorgestelde' beeld passen,maar niemand is perfect toch???!!!

Wat is je streefgewicht trouwens? En past dat gewicht bij je lengte en lichaamsbouw?
Dat is namelijk héél belangrijk,maar hopelijk weet je dat zelf wel  :Wink: 

Ik persoonlijk kijk niet echt naar mijn gewicht,maar naar mijn lichaam...als ik daarmee tevreden ben(met de vorm en proporties)kan het me écht niet schelen hoeveel ik weeg...als ik me maar lekker in mijn vel voel!

En idd...ik kan het hier blijven zeggen...laxeerpillen; daar val je écht niet van af,het brengt je lichaam enkel maar enorme (onherstelbare) schade toe!!

----------


## Eliesje100

hey iedereen!!
ik ben 13 jaar ik ben 1.63 en ik weeg 47 dus veel te veelll!!!!
ik wil graag laxeerpillen gaan gebruiken.
ik weet het alleen nog niet helemaal zeker. 
Ik wil maar 4kilo afvallen hoelang doe je daar over???
geef me alstjeblieft ADVIES!!!

xxx Elies

----------


## Eliesje100

[QUOTE=Eliesje100;16196]hey iedereen!!
ik ben een meisjevan13 jaar ik ben 1.63 en ik weeg 47.
ik ben niet dik maar mijn benen wel :Mad: 
misschien ga ik toch laxeerpillengebruiken
geef me alstjeblieft ADVIES!!!

xxx Elies :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieverd,

47 kilo is écht niet teveel!!!
En laxeerpillen gebruiken om 4 kilo af te vallen...en daarmee je darmen om zeep helpen voor de rest van je leven?????
Als je je benen te dik vind meisje: werk dan gericht op je benen,maar spaar je spijsverteringsstelsel aub!!
Lees de artikels eens in de rubriek 'Voeding',daar kun je best nuttige en verantwoorde informatie en tips uit halen.
Succes Elies  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Eliseee

_Hee, . 

Vorig jaar heb ik dit alles ook gelezen. . 
En toen woog ik 54. Ik vond mezelf prima en dat allemaal dankzij laxeerpillen. Ik vond mezelf dun genoeg en begon gewoon weer vet veel te eten op een dag! 
Nu ben ik 15 kilo aangekomen. En weer 4 kilo afgevallen. *zucht* ik weeg nu 64. En ik wil zó ontzettend graag terug naar 54! Vandaag zei iemand 'haha, ik kan je aan je vet naar me toe trekken!' , terwijl hij mijn buik vastpakte. Ik voel me zo dik en lelijk. Ik walg van de persoon die ik in de spiegel zie. Ik draag wijdere kleding om mijn heupen te verbergen.. Ik wil zo graag afvallen. 
Weet iemand hier hoe ik me voel of heeft iemand tips ? .. 

Liefs, 
x Elise_

----------


## memy

Hee
ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar en echt veel te dik voor mijn lieeftijd en lengte :Frown: 
Liever wil ik niet zeggen hoe zwaar, maar ik wil graag laxeermiddelen kopen.
Weet iemand ook waar je die kan kopen?
ik word er niet mee gespest maar ik zit er heel erg mee..
ik ga ook naar turkije, en daar loop ik niet in een badpak maar er moet dan wel wt af!
Als iemand mij zou willen helpen, heeel graag! :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## D(E)

Oh my god mensen ik ben net 1m 60 en ik weeg 67kiloo!!! dt is egt veel te veel ik wil wel laxeerpillen kopen maar bn bang dt ik se tog niej in neem dusz en die thee missgien is er nog iets andrs waar je snel vn afvalt?? ik wil minstens 10 kilo afvalle sewkers nu ik heb gesien wat sommige vn jullie wegen!! ik wil ook me vinger in me keel steken en dt heb ik ook gedaan maa t werkt niej ik kn dn niej overgeve als ik dt doe heeft iemand enig idee hoe je andrs kn overgeven??? of andrs waar je iets andre pillen mt wat minder gevaar kn kopen?!

xxx anoniempjee

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Anoniempjee, 

Waarom wil je afvallen met laxeerpillen? 
Voordat je aan laxeerpillen begint, wil ik je aanraden om even hier lezen wat laxeerpillen doen! 

Succes, 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Anoniempjee,

Om te proberen af te vallen door je vinger in je keel te steken is toch wel het domste wat je kunt doen. Evenals laxeerpillen. Beide maken je helemaal kapot!!!
Begin alsjeblieft niet aan deze methodes, er zijn ook andere manieren om gewicht kwijt te raken. Ooit erbij nagedacht wat er kan gebeuren als je te vaak je vinger in je keel steekt? Wat de gevolgen ervan kunnen zijn, omdat je er niet meer mee kan stoppen?
Dit zelfde geld ook voor die laxeerpillen. Er zijn zoveel gezondere methodes om gewicht kwijt te raken. Probeer dat eerst voordat je zulke rigoreuze dingen gaat gebruiken/doen.
Ik hoop dat je wat kan vinden om je gewicht wat te minderen, maar nogmaals, gebruik niet je vinger in je keel of laxeerpillen hiervoor. Je bent pas veertien, meissie, maak je leven niet kapot met deze dingen. 
Heel veel succes!!!

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## xEszx

ik ben 13 jaar en ik ben niet dik . maar ik wil een paar kilo er af..! ik been 1.60m lang en ik ben 55 kilo .! en ik vind me zelf echt enit ECHT dik .. maar wel dikkig.. en nu heb ik een vraagje . kun je laxeerpillen ook bij de aphotheek halen ? of in een andere winkel op texel .? wij ehbben namelijk geen kruidvat enzo op texel..
Liefs Esmee

----------


## xEszx

ik heb namelijk ook alle dieten al geprobeert en ik sport 2 X in de week ..  :Frown: 
XX

----------


## Eliesje100

heey 

ik neem heel soms een laxeerpil.
dan gaat het wel goed.
ik ben 13jaar 1,64 en ik weeg nog steeds 47 zoals een paar berichten voor ook al staat.
eigenlijk ben ik niet dik, maar mijn benen zijn zooooo vet!!!
ik kan ze alleen maar dunner krijgen door iets van 10kilo af te vallen . maar ik wil niet weten hoe ik er dan uit zal zien. 

ik heb tegen iemand op school verteld wat mijn problemen zijn dat ik me te dik vindt enz. en dat heeft ze aan zoveel mensen verteld dat zelf mijn leraren en me mentor het weten. als ze trakteren (leraren) en ik wijs het af, dan kijken ze me zo raar aan en proberen ze tog of ik het wil aannemen.

ik weet niet wat ik moet doen om mijn benen dunner te maken. aan iemand die ik ken me problemen te vertellen heeft geen nut. daarom doe ik het hier.

heeft iemand het zelfde als ik van me benen. en wilt iemand me tips ervoor geven om ze dunner te maken?/

xx Elies

----------


## Eliesje100

heey ESZ!

ik weet hoe wel hoe je je voelt!!
die laxeerpillen kan je volgensmij niet bij de apotheek kopen. en als ze het zouden hebben, ben je misschien nog wel te jong om het daar te halen. daarom koop ik ze ook bij het kruitvat. heb je daar dan geen andere drogist?????
je kan ze bij iedere drogist halen. maar reken er wel op dat niet iedereen je het zal geven. ik had eerst bij de etos gevraagt maar daar moet je 18jaar voor zijn.

su6
xxx Elies

----------


## Petra717

Meiden, 

Ik hoop dat jullie begrijpen waarvoor laxeerpillen bedoelt zijn! Volgens mij is dit namelijk niet het geval! Laxeerpillen zijn niet bedoelt om af te vallen!!

Laxeermiddelen zorgen voor:
- vochtverlies (geen vet!) en dat vocht heeft je lichaam juist zo hard nodig!
- een 'luie' darm...als je ze langer dan 3 dagen neemt vertraagt je darmwerking wat resulteert in extra vet- en suikeropname...en aankomen bijgevolg!

Eet gezond,neem veel vezelrijke (eventuuel caloriearme) voeding en beweeg regelmatig(dit resulteert in een snellere darmwerking met als gevolg:afvallen!!

Langdurige gebruik, resulteerd tot nare maag- en darmklachten! 

Meiden als jullie echt willen weten of jullie te dik zijn, check dan even je BMI. 

Als laatste wil ik nog even zeggen dat ik het heel goed vind dat de Etos, geweigerd heeft laxeerpillen weg te geven, je bent idd nog veels te jong!

Succes! 
petra

----------


## xEszx

heaaii ja ik denk ook dat ik het niet mee krijg.. en op texel kan ik best wel veel mensen ,, :Frown: 
Maar heeft dan misschien iemand een tip om aftevallen en toch niet zo veel honger te hebben want, ik heb zoon last van vreetbuien.!  :Frown:  

Liefs Esmee

----------


## xEszx

dus als ik nu bij een drogist binnen stap en ik ken die gene.. ben ik de lul..

----------


## Petra717

Veel water drinken! 




> heaaii ja ik denk ook dat ik het niet mee krijg.. en op texel kan ik best wel veel mensen ,,
> Maar heeft dan misschien iemand een tip om aftevallen en toch niet zo veel honger te hebben want, ik heb zoon last van vreetbuien.!  
> 
> Liefs Esmee

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb toch effe een vraagje voor alle bovenstaande mensen die willen afvallen.
Waarom moet er altijd gelijk naar de laxeermiddelen gegrepen worden???????????
Er is hier al meerdere malen geschreven dat het zoooooooooooo slecht is voor je lichaam.
Serieus, het maakt je lichaam kapot!!!
En bij de meeste is het gewicht in combinatie met de lengte gewoon normaal.
Ik begrijp best dat er bij enkele van jullie toch wat af moet (al dan niet omdat je het zelf wil) maar laat alsjeblieft die zooi staan.
Ik vindt het echt goed dat de Kruidvat of de Etos, of welke drogist dan ook geen laxeermiddelen meegeven. Laxeermiddelen zijn niet ontworpen om af te vallen...dus moeten ze daar ook niet voor gebruikt worden.

----------


## xEszx

ik weet het allemaal .. maar geef mij dan 1 manier om te zeggen hoe ik ten 1e van me vreetbuien af kom.. ik weet het veel water drinken .. heb ik geprobeert,! en okal heb ikgeen honger meer dan doe ik het gewoon omdat ik het lekker vind.!
XX Esmee. :Smile:

----------


## xEszx

luister jij bent niet dik .! jij bent 9 cm langer dan mij en 5 kilo lichter en als nog vind jij je dik ..! nouja, hoeveel sport je eigenlijk ? want als je veel sport en niet HEEL veel eet ben je toch gezond .?

liefs Esmee

----------


## Petra717

Laten we wel met respect blijven reageren a.u.b. 
Gewicht en lengte zeggen niet alles, ook bouw en spiermassa speelt een rol. Voorbeeld een vriendin van mij had hetzelfde gewicht als mij en dezelfde lengte, alleen zij leek beetje vol, net niet mollig. Bij mij kon letterlijk de ribben tellen. Nu weeg ik 7 kilo meer als zij en is het in evenwicht. 

Groetjes, 
Petra



> luister jij bent niet dik .! jij bent 9 cm langer dan mij en 5 kilo lichter en als nog vind jij je dik ..! nouja, hoeveel sport je eigenlijk ? want als je veel sport en niet HEEL veel eet ben je toch gezond .?
> 
> liefs Esmee

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Vanwaar de titel laxeermiddelen kopen? :O
Moet je niet doen, tenzij je niet goed naar de wc kan gaan!

Anders kan je gaatje's in je darmen krijgen

Groetje's marjolein

----------


## Kissie

ff een goeie tip! Wil je met een schone lei beginnen, drink gewoon een paar slokken olijfolie, dat laxeert heel goed!

----------


## Marjoleintje93

> ik wil graag laxeerpillen kopen, maar ik weet niet waar ik die moet kopen bijv. bij drogist of apotheek gaan ze dan geen vragen stellen?
> xxx


Mirr waarom wil je ze kopen?
Omdat je niet goed naar het toilet kan gaan?
Of omdat je dunner probeert te worden door laxeerpillen?

Groetje's

----------


## Eliesje100

heey,

ze hebben wel gelijk dat je juist aankomt van laxeerpillen!
Ik gebruik ze maar heeel af en toe. 1 keer in de maand ofzo en neem ik er 2.
zelf dan kom ik meer aan dan normaal afvallen.
ik ben in iedergeval gestopt met die pillen want, ik kan heel de nacht niet slapen van de buikpijn :Frown: 
er moet tog een andere manier zijn?? ja dat weet ik minder eten en meer water drinken, maar dat is zo moeilijk, want ik heb ook wel eens van die vreetkikken :Frown: 

ik woog voor die laxeerpilllen 46 en nu 47 dat is in een dag gebeurt. en ik heb allebei de keren s' ochtends gewogen.
ik weet niet wat ik moet doen ik ben 1,65 weeg 47 ben 13 jaar. 
Mensen zeggen dat ik niet dik ben. Maar mijn benen zijn het wel :Frown: 
geef me tips om vooral mijn benen dunner te krijgen plz :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikky278

Je gewicht kan van dag tot dag verschillen, en dat kan soms inderdaad een kilo zijn. Daarom is het niet verstandig je elke dag te wegen, dan ga je je druk maken om niks.
Met je lengte, gewicht en leeftijd zeg ik inderdaad ook dat je niet dik bent. Als je vindt dat je benen te stevig zijn, kan ik je dit zeggen: Lijnen helpt niet. Als je slankere benen wil zul je daarvoor moeten trainen. Hoe je dat het beste doet, zou je na kunnen vragen bij een fitnesscentrum. Die kunnen je helpen de juiste training te kiezen. Want gezien je leeftijd moet je wel uitkijken dat je niet te zwaar of teveel traint.

Succes!

Xx

----------


## Mystica

Laxeermiddelen zorgen ervoor dat het vocht uit je lichaam gaat maar verbrand geen vet :Smile: 

Bij langer gebruik zal het je lichaam schade toe brengen. Als je echt wilt afvallen moet je niet als oplossing de zogenaamde snelste maar tijdelijk goed gevoel gevende troep gebruiken :Smile: 

Ga naar een dieetiste zou ik zeggen en neem gerust met haar/hem je eetpatroon door. Hier zal je meer aan hebben dan een jojo effect dat je door laxeermiddelen en andere dit soort troep, dus onbewust en ongezond afval pogingen, welke je missh wel jaren lang zal uitproberen. Geloof me, je verricht alleen maar onnodig schade aan je lichaam, darmen etc. Want vitamine opname door al dat gelaxeer zal afnemen en op den duur gaat je gezondheid ook achteruit en ben je nog steeds niet afgevallen :Smile: 

Pas op met wat je je lichaam doet..je leeft maar 1x :Smile: 

3x perdag op de weegschaal staan is ook fout. Dit zorgt er alleen maar voor dat je negatief wordt als je niet de gewenste resultaat ziet. Je kan een dag vocht vasthouden, of je hebt je spieren getraind en deze wegen zwaarder dan lichaams vet :Smile:  

1x perweek is meer dan voldoende.

----------


## Mystica

Na het een en ander en heeellang over dit onderwerp na te denken + te informeren denk ik dat ik toch de methode min of meer heb kunnen ontdekken. Althans..bij mij heeft dit geholpen. Alles heeft toch een beetje te maken met onze denkwijze..althans zo zie ik het weer

*Voor de mensen die willen afvallen:* 
Als eerst moet je je denkwijze veranderen. Onze hersenen werken een beetje raar. Meestal houden we ons in gedachten meer bezig met dat gene wat we "niet" willen dan wat we "wel" willen. Onze lichaam gaat zich dan richten op dat gene wat ie nu juist niet wil en gaat die kant op werken.

*Ga eerst eerlijk voor je zelf na,* heb je in je hoofd "*ik wil*" minder wegen of ik ben te dik en "*had gewilt*" dat ik niet dik was??? 

Als je echt in je hoofd zit met ik ben te *"dik* " ga je automatisch meer eten. Of na paardagen gestaakt te hebben met eten je weer terug gaat vallen in je oude eet-patroon.
Omdat je je focust op dat negatieve ga je je ook automatisch richten op dat gene wat je nu eigenlijk anders zou willen hebben. En je blijft daar hangen want je wilt het anders. _Je denk alleen dat je het anders wilt_. Maar verder blijft het daarbij. 

Zodra je je bezig houd, maar dan ook eerlijk in je hoofd bezig houdt met dat gene wat *"je wilt",* dus _minderwegen_ dan ik ben te dik, ga je automatisch minder eten of kiezen wat je wel of niet gaat eten. Je past je automatisch aan.
*Bij dat negatieve ga je eerder een gedachte creeren van*; _ik ben toch al dik! en val toch niet af dus dit kan er ook bij!_ . Bewust of onbewust doe je dit.

Laat dat gedachte van *"ik ben te dik"* achterwegen en richt je op i*k wil minder wegen*. Te dik of niet. Denk gewoon *ik wil minder wegen*. Dit is echt de eerste stap. _Bij alleen een gedachte ik ben te dik ga je je zelf negatief beinvloeden en dit is de valkuil._ 

*Probeer het uit zal ik zeggen*. 

Elke dag Sla en salade moet je niet vergeten. Sla,salade rauwkost zorgt voor goede darmwerking en water natuurlijk. Verder gewoon gezond blijven eten en geen dieetjes verzinnen die je niet je hele leven lang kan uitvoeren :Smile:  
Je moet je gewoon trainen in als ik van deze neem moet ik van dat ander minder nemen. Tuurlijk zullen er momenten zijn waarbij je wat meer eet. Hoort er bij. Het moet geen last zijn maar een levenspatroon. En als laatst natuurlijk beweging :Smile:  Dit is echt noodzakelijk. Elke dag minimaal een halfuurtje lopen moet te doen zijn. Maar fitness of hardlopen is natuurlijk helemaal goed.

En en.. voor het eten niet snoepen, chips, koek etc. Hierdoor ga je minder aan tafel eten, waardoor je de hele avond blijft snoepen. Door het snoepen gaat je suikerspiegel sneller omhoog en na een tijdje daalt het. Dus je hersenen denken; heb voldoende binnen terwijl dat tijdelijk en nep is. Ja je hebt te veel vet en suiker binnen idd maar dat vult dus niet. Soms denk men, ik neem een koek en sla het eten over. Koek ziet er zo klein uit dus denk je, ik kom er niet van bij. Maar als je gewoon eet, vult dit als eerst. Zit ook minder energie dan een vette koek in. En je lichaam doet er de hele avond over om de energie die je door gewoon eten binnen heb gekregen weg te werken. Terwijl een koek niet vult, tijdelijk je veel energie in eenkeer binnen krijgt, en na dat je suikerspiegel weer gedaalt en dit gaat redelijk snel, gaat je lichaam niet zo hard werken en dus geen energie gaat gebruiken om te verbranden als bij gewoon eten. 

Dus sla geen eten over!!! maar wel een volle koek. Natuurlijk mag je ook een koekje of iets anders, maar wel met mate :Smile: 


*Ga geen tijdelijke oplossingen zoeken*, je moet gewoon je eet-patroon veranderen. Te weinig eten wil niet zeggen dat je gelijk afvalt en blijvend resultaat zal houden. Juist niet. Je gaat richting jojo effect. En op een gegeven moment als je lichaam juist dat gene wat ie mist binnen krijgt gaat ie dat gelijk opslaan. En ga jij weer denken " ik kom van alles bij :Frown: " << dit veroorzaak je zelf.

*eetbuiten..*
Dit ontstaat echt doordat je je te veel bezig houdt met het bijkomen en je denkt dat je door minder eten gaat afvallen of door laxeermiddelen. Als je onbewust aan het dieeten bent en je al eetbuien hebt,... bestaat een kans dat je geen voeldoende voedingstoffen binnen krijgt en je doordat je 1 iets extra neemt, je lichaam dit automatisch gaat opslaan.Want je lichaam is slimmer dan je denkt, die weet dat hij dat extratje (wat niet eens extra is) een tijd lang weer niet zal krijgen, dus slaat ie maar gelijk op. 
Je eetbuiten komen door tekortkoming aan voedingstoffen en na deze eetbui slaat je lichaam automatisch alles op. Stukje bij beetje, langzamer hand kan je hierdoor een eetstoornis ontwikkelen



(btw.. dit is mijn manier van geweest..dus.. bron of een medischeverklaring zou ik niet kunnen overhandigen )

----------


## Neo

hoi Eliesje100. Ik wil eventjes kwijt dat jij ABSOLUUT NIET dik bent.
Kijk maar eens op www.voedingscentrum.nl en zoek dan eens naar de BMI meter.
Ik kan je verzekeren dat jij echt niet bij overgewicht zit hoor!
Dus begin alsjeblieft niet aan afvallen als het niet nodig is!
Dat heb ik ook gedaan en nu zit ik in een kliniek (al 5 maanden) omdat ik doorgeslagen ben met afvallen omdat ik mezelf te dik vond (vind) en nu heb ik dus een keihard gevecht met mijn Anorexia.

Jij hoeft echt niet af te vallen meid! en begint er ook niet een belletje bij je te rinkelen als iedereen zegt dat je niet dik bent?
Dat zeggen ze absoluut niet voor niets!
Dus geloof me, en doe het jezelf niet aan.

Groetjes Neo.

Ps. je bent NIET dik!!

----------


## Eliesje100

heey bedankt neo voor je reactie, maar ik let niet heel veel op me gewicht, maar meer op me uiterlijk.
ik zou soms wel eens willen dat ik me kon inhouden ik ben inmiddels al aangekomen ik ben nu 48kilo.
ik vind dat het egt niet meer moet worden, maar het is soms ook wel moeilijk.
zou ik missschien mogen weten hoeveel je weegt enz? srry voor deze vraag

----------


## Nikky278

Lieve Eliesje,

met jouw leeftijd en lengte zit je echt op een gezond gewicht. Al zou je nu nog tien kilo aankomen, dan heb je nog geen overgewicht. Heb je het advies van Neo al opgevolgd en op www.voedingscentrum.nl gekeken? Want daar kun je zien dat je echt niet te zwaar bent en ook niet in de gevarenzone zit. 
Dus een kilo'tje meer of minder zal je echt geen kwaad doen. Kijk wel uit dat je niet te veel afvalt, dat is zeker zo gevaarlijk als te zwaar zijn.

En je uiterlijk, tja, dat is op jouw leeftijd een gevoelig onderwerp. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe je er uit ziet, maar zolang jij blij bent met jezelf, is dat alles wat telt. Smaken verschillen en niet iedereen vindt hetzelfde mooi. Wees tevreden met jezelf en straal dat uit, dan komt dat helemaal goed  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer ipv van die slechte laxeermiddelen eens Benefiber van de apotheek...dit is gezond en zorgt voor een snelle,goede darmwerking!

----------


## Neo

> heey bedankt neo voor je reactie, maar ik let niet heel veel op me gewicht, maar meer op me uiterlijk.
> ik zou soms wel eens willen dat ik me kon inhouden ik ben inmiddels al aangekomen ik ben nu 48kilo.
> ik vind dat het egt niet meer moet worden, maar het is soms ook wel moeilijk.
> zou ik missschien mogen weten hoeveel je weegt enz? srry voor deze vraag


Hooi Eliesje, ik wil mijn gewicht wel zeggen hoor.
Houd er alleen wel rekening mee dat ik inmiddels al op mijn gezonde gewicht ben gebracht. Mijn lengte is 1 meter 55 en mijn gewicht is 42. In totaal ben ik 5 kilo aangekomen. Dus toen ik naar de kliniek ging was ik 37. en nu dus 42.
Ik heb alleen al 2 weken niet gewogen (ik moet namelijk om de week wegen)
Maar iedereen om me heen zegt dat ik waarschijnlijk wel weer onder de 42 zit.. Maar dat zie ik maandag. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groetjes

----------


## Eliesje100

heey,

het gaat me niet zo heel erg veel om hoeveel ik weeg, maar om hoe ik eruit zie en ik heb best wil dikke benen. Daar zit ik dus mee. Ik vind het wel fijn dat mensen zeggen dat het allemaal wel meevalt, maar dit is ook zo. Maar niet met mijn benen :Frown: 
vandaar dat ik toch wil afvalllen. maar het heeft gewoon echt geen nu want ik ben nu weer aangekomen 49,5 :Frown: 
ik heb nu echt besloten om te gaan afvallen :Smile: 

xx Elies

----------


## Neo

Nee nee nee! eliesje!
Als je nu begint met afvallen ga je veeel te weinig wegen. Nu zit je al op een laag gewicht. Probeer jezelf alsjeblieft in de hand te houden, ik wens je niet toe waar ik nu mee zit te strijden. Je gewicht zit gewoon goed en er mag zelfs nog wel wat bij. Vraag anders aan andere mensen wat ze van je benen vinden,, Zoals je moeder of je vader of vriendinnen ofzo. Wel eng hoor,, maar zo kom je wel de waarheid te weten,,  :Wink:

----------


## SilviaB

deze site is echt een grote trigger voor veel mensen denk ik.
koop die troep niet je weet niet waar je aan begint. beginnen met dit soort zooi is makkelijk, maar probeer er dan nog maar is van af te komen. 
eet gezond. beweeg. minder tussendoortjes langzaam zodat je er aan kan wennen.
doe dit niet 
succes

----------


## Marjoleintje93

Als je jezelf te dik vind chek eerst even je bmi !
kijk dan als je te dik bent, zo niet, niet beginnen met afvallen,
zoja, veel sporten, en veel gezond eten, snacks overslaan
jezelf niet uithongeren natuurlijk, dat is slecht.

----------


## davanzu21

Precies, al die lax van de drogist is troep snap niet waarom ze het verkopen.. Ook al heb je last van je stoelgang, dan nog is al die lax van de drogist slecht! Ik werk in de zorg zo mega ontzettend veel mensen hebben een slechte stoelgang, nou niemand maar dan ook niemand neemt laxeerpillen. Het maakt je darmen kapot! En het helpt niet eens want het werkt pas in je darmen, en daarvoor is alles al uit je eten gehaald, en daarna kom je met dezelfde vaart weer aan omdat je vocht vast houd..

Pfff er is een heel subforum over lax aangemaakt :S

----------


## Neo

Idd,,

Als je opstopping hebt raad ik je Movicolon aan. Heb ik zelf ook en het is niet schadelijk. Je gaat er niet van aan de spuiterij maar je hebt wel een goede doorloop.
Interesse? vraag ff na bij je huisarts.

----------


## davanzu21

> Idd,,
> 
> Als je opstopping hebt raad ik je Movicolon aan. Heb ik zelf ook en het is niet schadelijk. Je gaat er niet van aan de spuiterij maar je hebt wel een goede doorloop.
> Interesse? vraag ff na bij je huisarts.


Jeps of lactulose, microlax, klysma, clean-prep ect...

----------


## Don'tLetMeGetMe

mensen doe het niet, je raakt afhankelijk van die dingen en ze werken niet eens. het enige wat ze je geven is buikpijn en diarree. heb me al eens ziek moeten melden op school vanwege die dingen. ik zal verder geen details geven maar die dingen verneuken alles ..
(neee ik ben er niet verslaafd aan maar dit zijn *feiten*)

----------


## Neo

Je moet inderdaad niet aan de ''ernstige'' middelen gaan. Tenzij je huisarts het aanraad. Maar dan moet je wel een flinke verstopping hebben. En als je helemaal tegen laxeer bent, dan raad ik je aan om gewoon veel water te drinken.

----------


## suuuus

groen thee drinken want dat zuivert je lichaam..of de thee van zonnatura ideaal gewicht..en je kan chroomtabletten slikken die haal je gewoon bij een gezondheidswinkel..Trek in ongezonde dingen en overgewicht kunnen worden tegengegaan met chroomtabletten. Chroom werkt samen met insuline, dat ervoor zorgt dat de spiercellen voedingsstoffen kunnen opnemen. En, heel belangrijk, vetten worden niet opgeslagen als een vetlaag, maar in de spieren verbrand! je krijgt minder trek in zoete dingen en het is heel goed voor je huid en haar..en geloof mij ik heb er veel profijt van

----------


## zir

Gezond laxeren doe je met psylliumvezels en inulinevezels. Die kun je zonder problemen in een natuurwinkel kopen. Een ander goed en gezond laxeermiddel is kefir, een probioticum dat goed is voor je darmen. Daar kom je mee op je ideaalgewicht.

----------


## lautjeballetje

_ikheb een groot probleem,
ik ga morgen laxeerpillen kopen , 
maar een vriendin heeft het ook gedaan ,
die heeft geen problemen gehad?
maar stel dat ik veel problemen er mee krijg?
wat zou je kunnen krijgen dan?
want ik wil graag afvallen.
hoe duur zijn ze ongeveer?
onder de 2 euro?
alvast bedankt.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'!_

----------


## davanzu21

Hoho...

Ik denk dat je bedoeld dat in je tweede zin nog ergens het woordje ''geen'' tussen moet he?

Je moet helemaal geen laxeer kopen, nu kan je nog tegengehouden worden, zeker omdat je zegt dat je het nog gaat doen.

Waarom wil je laxeer, die kilo's komen met dezelfde vaart weer terug, en je darmen gaan finaal kapot.

----------


## Don'tLetMeGetMe

> _ikheb een groot probleem,
> ik ga morgen laxeerpillen kopen , 
> maar een vriendin heeft het ook gedaan ,
> die heeft geen problemen gehad?
> maar stel dat ik veel problemen er mee krijg?
> wat zou je kunnen krijgen dan?
> want ik wil graag afvallen.
> hoe duur zijn ze ongeveer?
> onder de 2 euro?
> ...


Het verschilt per persoon hoeveel problemen je ermee krijgt, maar problemen krijg je toch wel. Ik slik het ook en kan er niet meer mee stoppen omdat ik dan het idee heb dat ik toch nog IETS goeds heb gedaan en hoop dat het een beetje gaat helpen maar heb nooit echt resultaat gezien! Koop die zooi niet, je gaat er heus geen kilo's door verliezen en het is echt niet chill om elke keer rond te lopen met rommelende darmen en buikpijn. Geloof me nou, begin er nou niet aan...

Er zijn nog veel meer manieren om gewicht te verliezen, geloof me..
Sterkte!

----------


## Siri1966

> Het verschilt per persoon hoeveel problemen je ermee krijgt, maar problemen krijg je toch wel. Ik slik het ook en kan er niet meer mee stoppen omdat ik dan het idee heb dat ik toch nog IETS goeds heb gedaan en hoop dat het een beetje gaat helpen maar heb nooit echt resultaat gezien! Koop die zooi niet, je gaat er heus geen kilo's door verliezen en het is echt niet chill om elke keer rond te lopen met rommelende darmen en buikpijn. Geloof me nou, begin er nou niet aan...
> 
> Er zijn nog veel meer manieren om gewicht te verliezen, geloof me..
> Sterkte!


Nooit doen!!!
Ga naar jouw huisarts en vertel over jouw probleem [hij/zij kan jou verder helpen].

Laxeermiddel kan op korte termijn grote problemen opleveren>>qua gezondheid!!
[HEB JIJ DAT ERVOOR OVER??].
WEES VERSTANDIG...IK HEB PERSONEN GEZIEN>>DIE ER AAN VERSLAAFD RAAKTEN>>EN DIE WAREN VER VAN HUIS>>HET SPUL IS LEVENS GEVAARLIJK!!!
[Geloof mij maar].

----------


## sietske763

ben het helemaal met bovenstaande posts eens........heb je voorgaande blz. ook gelezen??.
je zult de reacties denk ik niet zo leuk vinden.
maar het is echt zo
1 je valt en niet van af
2 je darmen worden ""lui""
3 als je het vaker doet gaan je darmen kapot
3 je weet denk ik best wel dat dit niet de manier is, gewoon minder cal. eten en veel
water drinken, voor iedere maaltijd 2 glazen, je hebt dan wat minder eetlust en
water is goed voor je hele lichaam.
wat vind je van al die negatieve reacties??

----------


## zirus

Helemaal mee eens. Je darmen worden geforceerd om vocht af te scheiden. Dat kun je maar een paar dagen zonder schade aan je darmen doen.
Een beter middel is "Colon clean", een prebiotica, bij de natuurwinkel of kruidendrogist te krijgen. 's Morgens en 's avonds een flinke theelepel met twee glazen water innemen. Wel genoeg vet bij gebruiken, boter of kokosolie en olijfolie en vooral levertraan, anders hou je honger. Vetten zijn langzame energie, krijg je minder gauw honger. Probiotica zorgen voor ideale spijsvertering, je krijgt dan geen verkeerde vetafzetting in je lichaam. Af en toe een halve dag vasten ot een uur of twee, valt best mee en het is is supergezond. Koolhydraten zoals suiker, brood, frisdranken e.d. zo veel mogelijk laten. Rauwe honing en stevia zijn prima.

We leven maar eens en leven met je mee!!

----------


## sietske763

heb zelf eens vreselijke verstopping gehad na aantal buikoperaties, darmen wilden maar niet op gang komen ondanks laxeerthee en magnesiumpillen en laxeerpillen.
ben naar HA geweest en die zij dat lactulose siroop het beste werkt omdat het gaat gisten in darmen, eerst heel veel winden laten maar paar dagen later was alles goed..
ik d8 altijd dat dat 1 van de minst werkende middelen was....dus toch niet.
dit is natuurlijk gewoon een laxeertip, niet om af te vallen.
heb blz hiervoor ook al wat gezegt over afvallen met laxeerpillen,
echt niet doen, lees maar blz terug...
succes

----------


## dolfie

Heey

Vragen de verkoopsters als je laxeer middelen kloopt naar je ID

----------


## davanzu21

Nee, maar wel iedere keer ''weet je hoe je het moet gebruiken, en dat het maximale aantal dagen 3 dagen is?''

----------


## dotito

Wat ook heel goed is voor de darmflora is lijnzaad.Kan je kopen in een natuurwinkel of sommige suppermarkten.
3/d een eetlepel lijnzaad met een glas water/fruitsap 
of je kan ook lijnzaadolie kopen help effectief

----------


## davanzu21

Of tarwezemelen van Zonnatura...

----------


## zirus

Laxeermiddelen beschadigen de darmen. Wateroplosbare vezels zoals ispagula husk, inuline en psylliumvezels zijn beter, die ondersteunen de spijsvertering en beschermen de darmvlokken. Tarwezemelen moeten eerst 24 uur geweekt worden om de mineralenblokkers te neutraliseren. Lijnzaad lijkt me prima, maar niet te veel, maar vooral levertraan geeft de nodige vitamine D en omega3 vetzuren. Ik heb daar heel goede ervaringen mee en blijf dat dagelijks gebruiken. Groet.

----------


## Eliesje100

Hoooii,

Ik heb al 2jaar niet gereageerd.
Ben inmiddels 15 maar was toen net 13.
Ik heb veel meegemaakt in de tussentijd en heb een eetstoornis ontwikkeld.
als ik me berichten terug lees zag ik dat ik toen al zo bezig was met eten, lax etc.
Toen was ik 13jaar, 1.63 en woog op zijn hoogst 49,5

nu ben ik 15jaar, 1,68 en me diepte punt 42,5
Als mensen nou toen geweten hadden wat me dwars zat, was ik er nu niet zo aan toe.
Alsjeblieft koop geen laxeerpillen! 
Je kan mijn berichten van 2jaar geleden terug lezen en herken je dingen?
ga dan opzoek naar hulp, want je wilt egt geen eetstoornis hebben!!
je kan me ook op me msn toevoegen als je hulp van mij wilt.
Laat dan even een berichtje achter

xxx Eliesje

----------


## rzvb

kun je me toevoegen [email protected]

----------


## Eliesje100

Sorry dat ik je nog niet had toegevoegd, maar ik was op vakantie (;
XX

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Begin er niet aan! het is niet goed voor je! en ben het met Eliesje100 eens.. Je wilt een eetstornis niet verder ontwikkelen!

----------


## wippy578

> Meisje,
> 
> Ik heb geen informatie over laxeerpillen! Maar lees het boek "Radeloos" eens van Carry Slee.. Daarin loopt het helemaal verkeerd af! Ik las jouw situatie en dacht er meteen aan. Je bent 1.69m en weegt maar 50! Dat is helemaal niet veel! Je kan niet te dik zijn, geloof mij nou maar.. Het is onzekerheid! Doordat je je onzeker voelt, wil je afvallen om zekerder te worden.. Maar pas op he! Je bent niet te dik, het is een evrzinsel! Maar afvallen doe je echt het vest door gevariërd te eten en veel water te drinken! Ook sporten hoort erbij! Dat is jouw sleutel tot succes! Als je toch van plan bent aan pillen te beginnen, doe het met mate en houd jezelf onder controle!
> 
> Groetjes mij!


Verder hoef je niet te gaan lezen, ik snap de jeugd van vandaag niet meer. Een klein verschil willen ze al op dieet of dergelijk. Er is een oud inheemse gezegde men weet alleen wanneer de fysiekgelaat ziek is, maar dat is niet de enigste dat een mens bezit!

----------


## marieke smith

volgens mij weet jij prima dat je absoluut niet te dik bent, anders zou je leeftijd, lengte en gewicht er niet bij zetten.

----------

